# Schwarze Kurbel



## Bumpy-Rohloff (27. Juli 2009)

Wo man hier ja so viele schicke schwarze XC-Bikes sieht, wollte ich mal fragen, was man eurer Meinung nach für eine schwarze Kurbel wählen sollte. 

Bei den großen Herstellern ist die Auswahl ja sehr begrenzt. 

Aktuell sehe ich da folgende:

- Truvativ Stylo OCT (Tests und Erfahrungswerte eher negativ bzgl. Lager)
- Shimano Hone (recht schwer, dafür aber mit H2)
- Race Face Deus (katastrophale Kritiken bzgl. Haltbarkeit)
- Race Face Evolve XC (ebenso schlechtes Feedback bzgl. Stabilität)

Alles nicht so überzeugend meiner Meinung nach. Was soll man da machen? 

Was haltet ihr von Kurbeln wie:
- Aerozine X-12-FX
- Surly Mr. Whirly (teuer)
- KCNC K-Type MTB XC1

Falls Jemand noch eine andere hochwertige Alternative kennt: Her damit


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Juli 2009)

Habe im Moment im Einsatz: 

2x Aerozine X12 FX. Bei einer ist neulich die Alu-Hohlschraube zur Lagervorspannung am linken Kurbelarm abgeschert, Verlust des Kurbelarmes während der Fahrt war die Folge (sah bestimmt witzig aus). Dürfte aber eher ein Montagefehler meinerseits gewesen sein. Die zweite läuft absolut problemlos, leicht, steif, prima Schaltverhalten, und die Lager halten bislang auch.
1x RF Evolve XC. Die Lager taugen nicht viel, Shimano-Lagerschalen passen aber auch. Montage ist ein Krampf. Davon abgesehen kann ich von der Kurbel nichts negatives berichten, funktioniert hervorragend und macht keine Probleme.

Weitere Alternativen: Die Stylo ist sooo schlecht nicht, Rotor Agilis, Middleburn (allerdings keine Integralkurbel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin. (27. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich habe ne schwarze stylo oct verbaut. bin sehr zufrieden damit, zuvor hatte ich ne race face evolve, die auch nicht so schlecht war, bis auf die lager... diese sind bei truvativ meiner meinung nach viel besser.

die race face lager musste ich auch mal nachfetten und auch nachziehen, da mir das knacken auf die nerven ging. 

bei der stylo null probleme.


----------



## Bumpy-Rohloff (27. Juli 2009)

maddin. schrieb:


> ich habe ne schwarze stylo oct verbaut (...)
> die race face lager musste ich auch mal nachfetten und auch nachziehen, da mir das knacken auf die nerven ging.



Genau das hab ich aber des öfteren auch zur Stylo gelesen. Also dass man da öfters nachziehen muss usw.

Insgesamt hört man über die Lager eben überwiegend negatives. Sonst wär das meine erste Wahl, zumindest Preis-/Leistungs-technisch...


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Juli 2009)

Wie üblich: Middleburn

Schön, machen auch viel mit. Gibt es bei Ebay UK auch bedeutend günstiger als in Deutschland...
Zur Eurobike kommt auch ein neues Modell.


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wie üblich: Middleburn
> 
> Zur Eurobike kommt auch ein neues Modell.



und auf das warte ich


----------



## mete (28. Juli 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und auf das warte ich



Das gibt es dann fast ausschließlich wieder über CRC und ist nach zwei Wochen vergriffen . 
Ich bin mit der Truvativ Noir sehr zufrieden. Die Lager sind für eine integralkurbel recht groß dimensionert und halten entsprechend lange.


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Juli 2009)

Nö, es gibt im UK genügend Alternativen zu CRC.


----------



## mete (28. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Nö, es gibt im UK genügend Alternativen zu CRC.



..die in 80% der Fälle auch nicht liefern können/ wollen...zumindest das, was ich ein halbes Jahr lang versucht habe zu bekommen.


----------



## Bumpy-Rohloff (28. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wie üblich: Middleburn



Schon von gehört, allerdings auch von der Lieferproblematik. 

Gibt es noch Alternativen? Was ist mit *FSA*? 

Gruß!!


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte bei mehreren angefragt, war kein Problem, habe dann aber recht günstig über Ebay UK per Direktkauf zugeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Juli 2009)

Gibt es schon mehr Informationen zu der neuen Middleburn? Oder halten sie noch den Deckel drauf?
Vor ein paar Jahren hieß es bereits einmal, sie wollten eine Integralkurbel bringen. Sollte es jetzt etwa soweit sein?


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Juli 2009)

Nope, ausser ner Ankündigung in UK & US Foren gibt es keine näheren Infos.
Auch nichts auf der Homepage. Ich hoffe nur, das zur Eurobike auch die HR Nabe auf den Markt kommt. Könnte eine schöne Alternative zu Hope & Co werden.


----------



## Bumpy-Rohloff (28. Juli 2009)

Jut Jut...aber bitte mal gerade b2t:

Ich brauch JETZT eine schwarze Kurbel...

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass FSA mit Hollowtech2 kompatibel ist? Die Original-FSA-Lager sind ja recht mies wie man so liest...


----------



## Low (28. Juli 2009)

Von Middleburn hat doch Tout Terrain (http://www.tout-terrain.de/1/produkte/komponenten-und-bekleidung/middleburn/middleburn.html) den offiziellen Deutschland Vertrieb. Und ein Händler bei mir ums Eck, der Tout Terrain führt, meinte das man über die alle Modelle beziehen könne. Wie schnell und zu welche Konditionen war allerdings nicht klar.

Edit: Gerade gesehen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...burn-RS7-Kurbelarme-ISIS-Aufnahme::14593.html


----------



## Bumpy-Rohloff (28. Juli 2009)

Kann mir (als wenig schraub-erfahrenen XCler) mal einer erklären, was ich da alles brauche, um die Middleburn 7 ans Bike zu bekommen?? Kenn mich da mit Square bzw. ISIS null aus...

Das wäre wirklich hilfreich...

Gruß!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Juli 2009)

Du brauchst ein Innenlagerwerkzeug für Vierkant oder ISIS (je nachdem, was Du letztendlich kaufst) und einen Inbusschlüssel.

Um die Kurbel runterzukriegen, brauchst Du dann noch einen entsprechenden Kurbelabzieher. Da mußt Du, falls Du ISIS kaufst, darauf achten, daß er nicht nur für Vierkant paßt. Neuere passen meist für beide Standards.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumpy-Rohloff (28. Juli 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Du brauchst ein Innenlagerwerkzeug für Vierkant oder ISIS (je nachdem, was Du letztendlich kaufst) und einen Inbusschlüssel.



Was ist denn mehr zu empfehlen? Square scheint stabiler aber leicht schwerer, oder?


----------



## elrond (28. Juli 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt es schon mehr Informationen zu der neuen Middleburn? Oder halten sie noch den Deckel drauf?
> Vor ein paar Jahren hieß es bereits einmal, sie wollten eine Integralkurbel bringen. Sollte es jetzt etwa soweit sein?



Die kündigen auch auf ihrer Homepage ne Roadkurbel seit über einem Jahr mit "coming soon" an...
Habe mir jetzt auch erstmal ne Race Face Deuce gekauft, der häßliche Aufdruck ist ruckzuck mit etwas Verdünnung beseitigt und auch die Montage war schnell erledigt. Schalten tun die Kettenblätter auch fast auf Shimano Niveau, wenn das alles so bleibt bin ich echt zufrieden. Wobei ich das Innenlager ja zu gerne noch gegen ein Chris King oder gegen ein Reset tauschen würde:


----------



## Bumpy-Rohloff (28. Juli 2009)

Übertrieben teuer die RaceFace imho. Laut allgemeinem Tenor qualitativ eher minderwertig...


----------



## RicoRush (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn die Qualität konventioneller Hersteller in Frage gestellt wird, ist es auf jeden Fall nicht ratsam, Aerozine oder KCNC als Antriebsteile zu verbauen. Das klappt vielleicht bei 40 kg Körpergewicht... Die Tests der Kurbeln von KCNC und Aerozine vielen auch nicht gerade gut aus. 

Wenn die XTR zu teuer ist, kann ich die Stylo 3.3 OCT empfehlen (siehe extra thread). Nach knapp 800 km kann ich natürlich noch nichts zur Haltbarkeit des Lagers sagen. Was Steifigkeit und Schaltverhalten angeht, bin ich bis jetzt begeistert.


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2009)

RicoRush schrieb:


> Wenn die Qualität konventioneller Hersteller in Frage gestellt wird, ist es auf jeden Fall nicht ratsam, Aerozine oder KCNC als Antriebsteile zu verbauen. Das klappt vielleicht bei 40 kg Körpergewicht... Die Tests der Kurbeln von KCNC und Aerozine vielen auch nicht gerade gut aus.
> 
> Wenn die XTR zu teuer ist, kann ich die Stylo 3.3 OCT empfehlen (siehe extra thread). Nach knapp 800 km kann ich natürlich noch nichts zur Haltbarkeit des Lagers sagen. Was Steifigkeit und Schaltverhalten angeht, bin ich bis jetzt begeistert.



Bei Truvativ ist die Qualität der Oberfläche immer sehr schlecht bzw. zerkratzt schnell, zumindest bei der Noir kann man das aber selbst beheben, wenn es soweit ist :


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Juli 2009)

RicoRush schrieb:


> Wenn die Qualität konventioneller Hersteller in Frage gestellt wird, ist es auf jeden Fall nicht ratsam, Aerozine oder KCNC als Antriebsteile zu verbauen. Das klappt vielleicht bei 40 kg Körpergewicht... Die Tests der Kurbeln von KCNC und Aerozine vielen auch nicht gerade gut aus.



Kennst du eine der genannten Kurbeln aus eigener Erfahrung? Ich würde mir die Aerozine wieder kaufen, Qualität ist gut, die Steifigkeit absolut ausreichend. Und ich bin kein Leichtgewicht. War gerade damit in den Alpen, null Probleme.


----------



## Bumpy-Rohloff (30. Juli 2009)

RicoRush schrieb:


> Wenn die Qualität konventioneller Hersteller in Frage gestellt wird, ist es auf jeden Fall nicht ratsam, Aerozine oder KCNC als Antriebsteile zu verbauen...


Denke ich inzwischen auch. Kommen recht schlecht weg insgesamt...


RicoRush schrieb:


> Wenn die XTR zu teuer ist, kann ich die Stylo 3.3 OCT empfehlen (siehe extra thread)....


Ne die XTR ist super, würd ich kaufen, ist aber nicht SCHWARZ (siehe Threadtitel??) 
Stylo hat halt das miese Lager, was einfach nicht mit Shimano mithalten kann. Das ärgert mich sehr. 



mete schrieb:


> Bei Truvativ ist die Qualität der Oberfläche immer sehr schlecht bzw. zerkratzt schnell, zumindest bei der Noir kann man das aber selbst beheben, wenn es soweit ist :



OHA!  SO müsste die aussehen. Wie haste das so sauber hinbekommen? Was ist zur Kurbel sonst zu sagen? Wie lang fährst Du die schon? Was hälst Du von den Lagern? Ich würd die direkt nache dem Kauf am liebsten optisch genau so haben wollen. aber - wie erwähnt - schreckt mich der Name Truvativ irgendwie immer ab...



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Kennst du eine der genannten Kurbeln aus eigener Erfahrung?



Na ja. Das ewige Totschlagargument. Kann man aber so eigentlich nicht gelten lassen, denn irgendwo muss man sich einfach im Netz informieren. Natürlich sollte man nicht auf jede beliebige Meinung was geben, aber eine bessere Vergleichsmöglichkeit gibt es nun mal nicht. Ich kauf mir jetzt nicht erst mal 5 Kurbeln auf einmal und probier dann rum. Und testen ist bei ner Kurbel was schwierig, bekanntlich sind die die ersten 1000 - 3000 km bei so gut wie jedem schön steif und laufen perfekt. Danach stellt sich erst die ein oder andere Problematik ein...

Allerdings schön zu hören dass die Aero bei Dir gut läuft!


----------



## RicoRush (30. Juli 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Kennst du eine der genannten Kurbeln aus eigener Erfahrung? Ich würde mir die Aerozine wieder kaufen, Qualität ist gut, die Steifigkeit absolut ausreichend. Und ich bin kein Leichtgewicht. War gerade damit in den Alpen, null Probleme.



Ich bin probeweise die Aerozine X-12-FX gefahren. Vorher hatte ich eine FSA am Rad. Die knackte immerzu und ich konnte das Ding auch nicht ruhigstellen. Zudem war die Verwindung jenseits von gut und böse - insgesamt kein schönes Gefühl beim Treten. Daher stand ich vor der selben Problematik wie der Threadsteller. In einem Leichtbauladen konnte ich testweise die Aerozine fahren. Das Gewicht und der Preis waren verlockend. Die Verwindung brachte allerdings keine Verbesserung zur FSA. Dann hab ich mir noch die Frage gestellt, wie man eine so leichte Kurbel so günstig anbieten kann... Daher habe ich mich dann für die Stylo OCT entschieden. 

Mit der Oberfläche bin ich zufrieden. Ein paar Kratzer bleiben nicht aus, durch Aufsetzer auf Fels etc. Die Noir ist offensichtlich anfälliger, aber mit der Stylo nicht vergleichbar, da die Noir doch Kohlefaserarme hat.


----------



## RicoRush (30. Juli 2009)

PS: die XTR ist zumindest teilweise schwarz bzw. dunkelgrau. Sie lässt sich jedenfalls mit fast jeder Rahmenfarbe gut kombinieren. Daher hat Shimano die XT wahrscheinlich auch in der weniger schönen Farbe hergestellt... und die SLX in ähnlicher Optik wie die XTR...


----------



## Bumpy-Rohloff (30. Juli 2009)

RicoRush schrieb:


> Daher habe ich mich dann für die Stylo OCT entschieden.
> Mit der Oberfläche bin ich zufrieden. Ein paar Kratzer bleiben nicht aus, durch Aufsetzer auf Fels etc. Die Noir ist offensichtlich anfälliger, aber mit der Stylo nicht vergleichbar, da die Noir doch Kohlefaserarme hat.



Okay. aber mich persönlich interessiert ja v.a. das Lager. Da seh ich noch immer nicht die Alternative zu Shimano mit H2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RicoRush (30. Juli 2009)

Das Argument versteh ich. Allerdings - was soll denn bei Aerozine oder KCNC bei dem Preis für ein tolles Lager drin sein? Diesbezüglich mag ich das Bontragerzitat: Leicht, haltbar und billig. Sie können sich zwei Kriterien aussuchen.


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2009)

Bumpy-Rohloff schrieb:


> OHA!  SO müsste die aussehen. Wie haste das so sauber hinbekommen? Was ist zur Kurbel sonst zu sagen? Wie lang fährst Du die schon? Was hälst Du von den Lagern? Ich würd die direkt nache dem Kauf am liebsten optisch genau so haben wollen. aber - wie erwähnt - schreckt mich der Name Truvativ irgendwie immer ab...



Abgeschliffen, poliert und mit 2K-Lack lackiert, im Ofen ausgehärtet ist der Lack  inzwischen auch schon und damit wesentlich kratzbeständiger, als der Originallack. Die Lager sind jetzt nach einem Jahr hinüber, damit kann ich leben. Ich wechsle jetzt aber auf ein leichteres Lager eines Drittanbieters mit Hybridlagern.


----------



## Bumpy-Rohloff (30. Juli 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Abgeschliffen, poliert und mit 2K-Lack lackiert, im Ofen ausgehärtet ist der Lack  inzwischen auch schon und damit wesentlich kratzbeständiger, als der Originallack


Absolut genial 
Wie groß ist der Aufwand? Wie teuer? Irgendwas zu beachten? Ich sehe doch noch Licht am Ende des XTR-Tunnels 



mete schrieb:


> Ich wechsle jetzt aber auf ein leichteres Lager eines Drittanbieters mit Hybridlagern.


...die da wären?

Gruß!


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Juli 2009)

RicoRush schrieb:


> Ich bin probeweise die Aerozine X-12-FX gefahren. Vorher hatte ich eine FSA am Rad. Die knackte immerzu und ich konnte das Ding auch nicht ruhigstellen. Zudem war die Verwindung jenseits von gut und böse - insgesamt kein schönes Gefühl beim Treten. Daher stand ich vor der selben Problematik wie der Threadsteller. In einem Leichtbauladen konnte ich testweise die Aerozine fahren. Das Gewicht und der Preis waren verlockend. Die Verwindung brachte allerdings keine Verbesserung zur FSA.



Ok. Ich bin beileibe kein Aerozine-Jünger, der jeden zu der Kurbel bekehren will. Ich kann nur deine Aussage von wegen der Verwindung absolut nicht nachvollziehen, ich kann bei meinen beiden selbst im Wiegetritt kein deutliches Nachgeben feststellen, auch die Kettenblätter "eiern" nicht. Vielleicht hab ich zu wenig Kraft in den Beinen .

Bei meinen Kurbeln waren in beiden Innenlagern SKF-Lager verbaut (zumindest klebte ein großer Aufkleber drauf). Das muss jetzt nicht notwendigerweise bedeuten, dass sie superhochwertig sind, aber wie gesagt: Bisher halten sie. Wenn sie mal das zeitliche segnen, werde ich aber auch wieder Shimano HT2 Schalen verbauen.

Das blöde an den Truvativ-Kurbeln ist halt, dass man auf die GXP-Lager festgelegt ist.


----------



## Bumpy-Rohloff (30. Juli 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wenn sie mal das zeitliche segnen, werde ich aber auch wieder Shimano HT2 Schalen verbauen.



Ach...die passen 100%ig? 



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das blöde an den Truvativ-Kurbeln ist halt, dass man auf die GXP-Lager festgelegt ist.



Eben. Fast schon ein KO-Kriterium...


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Juli 2009)

Bumpy-Rohloff schrieb:


> Ach...die passen 100%ig?



Ich glaube ich bin eine der beiden Kurbeln eine zeitlang mit einem LX-Lager gefahren. Bin mir aber grad nicht mehr absolut sicher. Aerozine behauptet zumindest, dass die Lager 100% kompatibel seien.

Definitiv bin ich eine RF Evolve XC mit einem Aerozine-Lager gefahren. Diese Kombi funktioniert .


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2009)

Bumpy-Rohloff schrieb:


> Absolut genial
> Wie groß ist der Aufwand? Wie teuer? Irgendwas zu beachten? Ich sehe doch noch Licht am Ende des XTR-Tunnels
> 
> 
> ...



Aufwand: ca 4-5h Arbeit
Preis: 20,- für den Lack
Innenlager wird das hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a14489/atb-gxp-keramik-innenlagerschalen-bsa-schwarz.html


----------



## Bumpy-Rohloff (30. Juli 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Aufwand: ca 4-5h Arbeit
> Preis: 20,- für den Lack


Wirklich toll gemacht haste das. Und das hält dann also tatsächlich genauso gut bzw. sogar besser??



mete schrieb:


> Innenlager wird das hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a14489/atb-gxp-keramik-innenlagerschalen-bsa-schwarz.html


Nicht gerade günstig. Aber natürlich fein! Lohnt das denn wirklich?

Gruß!!


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2009)

Bumpy-Rohloff schrieb:


> Wirklich toll gemacht haste das. Und das hält dann also tatsächlich genauso gut bzw. sogar besser??



Wenn man den richtigen Lack und einen passenden Ofen hat, hält der Lack sehr, sehr gut. Auf jeden Fall besser als der Originallack von Truvativ, der sehr empfindlich ist.



> Nicht gerade günstig. Aber natürlich fein! Lohnt das denn wirklich?
> Gruß!!



Das ist wahr, ob es sich lohnt, werde ich sehen. Zumindest war alles zusammen noch deutlich günstiger als eine neue Kurbel .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (10. September 2009)

Ich wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob die Shimano Hone und die Race Face Evolve XC beide um die 940gr wiegen (wie ich es schon oft gelesen habe). Kann mich nÃ¤mlich noch nicht so richtig zwischen beiden entscheiden, jedoch ist die Shimano Hone mit 80â¬ gÃ¼nstiger als die Race Face (100â¬) und sie hat ja zudem auch die besseren Lager von Haus aus. Weiterhin ist die RF ziemlich schmal und schlank gebaut an den Kurbelarmen im Vergleich zur Hone (oder wirkt das nur so???) und deswegen wÃ¼rde sie wohl besser bei mir ranpassen. 

Kann mir jmd vlt ein oder zwei meiner Fragen/Feststellunge beantworten/untermauen? ^^ Danke euch.


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. September 2009)

Hier ein weiterer Vorschlag 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=33691


----------



## Onkel Heiner (10. September 2009)

KCNC mit 42/29 fährt sich absolut geil!!!!!! Kannste sehr viel im grßen Blatt fahren!! Ist meiner Meinung nach ne super Lösung!!


----------



## Groudon (10. September 2009)

Nichts fÃ¼r ungut ^^ aber ne 200+ Kurbel ist fÃ¼r mich als SchÃ¼ler doch bissl zu hochgegriffen, wo ich schon bei 100â¬ versuche jeden â¬ einzusparen mit einer anderen gÃ¼nstigeren aber qualitativ gleichwertigeren Kurbel. ^^

Aber geil sieht das Ding schon aus.


----------



## Jaypeare (11. September 2009)

Die 2010er Deore ist auch schwarz und m.M.n. recht ansehnlich.


----------



## Don Trailo (11. September 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Die 2010er Deore ist auch schwarz und m.M.n. recht ansehnlich.



kürzlich mit ta blättern gesehen, echt hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (11. September 2009)

Schaut echt gut aus die Deore!


----------



## damista (11. September 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> kürzlich mit ta blättern gesehen, echt hübsch



kann ich mir vorstellen. gab es da auch ein gesamtgewicht dazu?

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das bei der alten XT 760 raus kommen könnte, wenn man das kleinste Kettenmblatt austauscht ( vermutlich wieder stahl), sowie das Große gegen ein vernünftiges, schöneres, schwarzes


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. September 2009)

Da werf ich jetzt mal die SLX ins Rennen, ist auch schwarz. Billig ist sie auch und nur ca. 10gram schwerer als eine Xt. Wenn ich sie dann noch so behandle wie der Kollege die Xtr(auch mit XTR Schriftzug) fällt das keinen mehr auf das, das eine Slx war. Nur mehr für Freaks zu erkennen. 

Noch was, wenn der Preis wurscht ist, die Tune gefällt nicht???


----------



## Groudon (12. September 2009)

die SLX ist aber eher richtung antracit oder sowas (weiß ich, da ich die SLX Schalthebel fahre) und möchte gerne eine komplett schwarze Kurbel - die Deore noch umzubauen kommt preislich sicher auch in Hone/SLX/XT Gegenden und dann lieber gleich die Hone, welche technisch sicher noch nicht zum alten Eisen gehört ^^ und bei meinem Bike machen mir paar Gramm mehr auch nix aus  allex Training


----------



## mka86 (12. September 2009)

Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem mir eine schwarze Kurbel zu kaufen.. war einige Tage in Österreich biken und die RaceFace Deus XC hat mich wahnsinnig gemacht. Es haben sich schrauben gelöst, sie knarzt und war schon 2mal wegen defekten Innenlager in Reparatur. Hab keine Lust mehr ständig alles nachziehen zu müssen, fliegt definitiv raus, noch vor der Hayes Stroker Trail (anderes Thema).
Weiß noch nicht so recht was ich kaufen soll, nuja dauert eh noch ein wenig muss mein nächstes Gehalt und dann noch Geburtstag abwarten, also noch gute 2 Monate  
Ich stehe im Moment bei der Shimano XTR, Truvativ Noir oder der Stylo 3.3, die Preislich recht interessant ist. Da ich aber auch nicht so wirklich andere Hersteller kenne, weiß ich eh nicht mehr  nur das ich kein RaceFace mehr haben möchte.
Mein Bruder fährt eine XT Kurbel die macht keinen Mucks, aber die sieht halt nichts aus an meinem Bike, das Auge fährt dann halt doch mit bei mir.


----------



## Groudon (12. September 2009)

Die Shimano XTR ist Shimano-Typisch sehr gut verarbeitet und wird deswegen auch sehr gerne Verbaut ... jedoch liegt sie ja auch bei mehr als 240â¬ ... und sie ist aus Au. ^^ Die NOIR ist eben dann schon AluKern mit Carbonverkleidung (oder?) und bei der Stylo weiÃ ich nix ...


----------



## elrond (14. September 2009)

mka86 schrieb:


> Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem mir eine schwarze Kurbel zu kaufen.. war einige Tage in Österreich biken und die RaceFace Deus XC hat mich wahnsinnig gemacht. Es haben sich schrauben gelöst, sie knarzt und war schon 2mal wegen defekten Innenlager in Reparatur. Hab keine Lust mehr ständig alles nachziehen zu müssen, fliegt definitiv raus, noch vor der Hayes Stroker Trail (anderes Thema).
> Weiß noch nicht so recht was ich kaufen soll, nuja dauert eh noch ein wenig muss mein nächstes Gehalt und dann noch Geburtstag abwarten, also noch gute 2 Monate
> Ich stehe im Moment bei der Shimano XTR, Truvativ Noir oder der Stylo 3.3, die Preislich recht interessant ist. Da ich aber auch nicht so wirklich andere Hersteller kenne, weiß ich eh nicht mehr  nur das ich kein RaceFace mehr haben möchte.
> Mein Bruder fährt eine XT Kurbel die macht keinen Mucks, aber die sieht halt nichts aus an meinem Bike, das Auge fährt dann halt doch mit bei mir.



Schrauben lösen sich wenn sie nicht fest genug angezogen sind, manchmal wirkt auch ein Tropfen Schraubensicherung Wunder, meine Deus ist jedenfalls absolut streßfrei - leider, denn so hab ich keinen vernünftigen Grund diese hier in nächster Zeit zu kaufen:






Verdammt, warum hab ich mich mit dem Kurbelkauf nicht noch ein wenig geduldet - das Teil ist einfach wunderschön. 
http://perigeum.com/bythehive/?page_id=870

Übrigens die SLX ist ne gute Kurbel aber alleine die Form ist potthäßlich, falls trotzdem jemand eine samt Innenlager (ca.1500km) benötigt, PN an mich...


----------



## RotorRoy (14. September 2009)

Mann kann die Truvativ auch mit Shimano Innenlager fahren, indem man auf der einen Seite ein passendes Gleitlager auf sie Welle schiebt!


----------



## mka86 (14. September 2009)

Die Schrauben haben jetzt alle ein Tröpfchen Loctide abbekommen. Sollten halten, aber knarren wie eine Kaffeemühle tut sie immer noch, bin da nicht so dicke mit dem Selbstschrauben. Mache so viel wie möglich selbst, aber es gibt Dinge da will ich mir kein extra Werkzeug kaufen müssen, zutrauen würde ich es mir aber schon. Ich gehe die Woche mal zu meinem Händler, zum wiederholten mal, der soll die Richten oder einen guten Preis für eine andere Kurbel machen.

Sorry für das bisschen Offtopic.


----------



## cone-A (15. September 2009)

Habe damals die Hone fÃ¼r 75 â¬ geholt. Die hat im Gegensatz zur Deore auch schwarze KB. Bin total zufrieden.

GruÃ cone-A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (15. September 2009)

Hab mir gestern die Hone fÃ¼r 79,99â¬ gekauft und werde mal sehen wie sie ist.  Wird in der Zeit sicher noch mit grÃ¼nen Schrauben gepimpt. ^^


----------



## Dooley (19. September 2009)

RotorRoy schrieb:


> Mann kann die Truvativ auch mit Shimano Innenlager fahren, indem man auf der einen Seite ein passendes Gleitlager auf sie Welle schiebt!




ist das die stylo 3.3 team oder oct?
wie sind deine erfahrungen mit der kurbel?
möchte mir nämlich demnächst auch eine neue leisten....


----------



## RotorRoy (21. September 2009)

Ist die Stylo 3.3!


----------



## Groudon (21. September 2009)

Ich hoffe meine HONE kommt heute oder morgen ... DPD lässt sich risch Zeit. -.-

Möchte sie mit der Zeit noch mit grünen Kettenblattschrauben und einer grünen Abschlusskappe auf der anderen Seite der Kurbel "pimpen". xD 

Kennt jemand vlt auch einen Hersteller, welcher ein farbiges 22er Kettenblatt für 4fach anbietet? Am besten natürlich grün. Habe bisher nur diese BMX-Kettenblätter gefunden, die ja aber nicht auf nen 64mm Lochkreis gehen, soweit ihc das weiß.


----------



## damista (21. September 2009)

die einzigen die mir sofort einfallen, welche viele Farben und sämtliche Größen anbieten, sind die Leute von Gebhardt.
Hab aber eben mal nach geschaut....kein grün!!!!

Damit kannst du das gesparte Geld also in was potentielleres Stecken


----------



## Groudon (21. September 2009)

jojo ^^ grünes Kettenblatt wäre vlt och too much ^^ aber zum. paar Schräubchen, die Magura Socke und der Shcnellspanner+Sattelklemme werden mal in Grün kommen (sicher Salsa)


----------



## damista (21. September 2009)

also den schülern heut geht´s ganz schön gut....


----------



## Groudon (21. September 2009)

hehe ^^ erstmal schauen wies mir demnäöchst geht geldlich ^^ erstmal muss wie gesagt die Hone dran


----------



## TheJohnny (28. November 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt es schon mehr Informationen zu der neuen Middleburn? Oder halten sie noch den Deckel drauf?
> Vor ein paar Jahren hieß es bereits einmal, sie wollten eine Integralkurbel bringen. Sollte es jetzt etwa soweit sein?



Auf der Eurobike 09 sagte mir ein Mitarbeiter von Tout Terrain, dass Middleburn (weiterhin) an einer Integralkurbel ähnlich HTII arbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

